# Sikes 11/29/12



## AprilC (Nov 8, 2012)

Got to sikes around 8 pm, pretty dead until 10. Ended up with 4 good sized reds and a black drum.


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Well played man! What side?


----------



## AprilC (Nov 8, 2012)

Gulf breeze side


----------



## Softballmasher (Oct 24, 2012)

*Wow!!*

Very nice!!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

That's a huge old ass black drum. Nicely done :thumbup:


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Marshall (Nov 22, 2012)

put up one hell of a fight. It was probably 35+ lbs


----------

